# Another Cory to be ID'd



## Jeromee (Feb 17, 2006)

Ok, I have another group of Corys I'd appreciate if someone could ID for me!


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

They are Schwartzi! Very cute, I have one myself!


----------



## FortWayneFish (Mar 8, 2006)

I agree with the Schwartzi ID 

They are a nice looking corydoras


----------

